# qua o qui



## adritabares

Carissimi foreri,

Ieri ho detto: "che caldo fa qua" e subito mi hanno fatto la correzione:

"che caldo fa qui"

Qual è la differenza tra uno e l'altro?

Grazie
Adriana


----------



## Saoul

Chi ti ha corretto? Per me "Che caldo fa qua!" va benissimo! Esattamente come "che caldo fa qui". Assolutamente intercambiabili.

Vieni qui/qua.
Sono qui/qua.
Qui/Qua dentro si muore di caldo.

Adriana, andava benissimo la tua frase, secondo me.


----------



## adritabares

Erano due professoresse al bar dell'università, io non ho saputo cosa dire, dopo hanno aggiunto: "sì, qui fa caldo perché in aula.......", ma io  a questo punto tremavo come una foglia, e non ho potuto dire nulla.

Ora sono molto più tranquilla, anzi penso di oggi domandare o chiedere una spiegazione... 
Grazie mille
Adriana


----------



## Cnaeius

Su qui e qua e lì e là:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=150100&highlight=qui+qua

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=146123&highlight=qui+qua

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=119778&highlight=qui+qua

Ciao


----------



## Frenko

Che caldo fa qui: fa caldo in questo punto del bar in cui mi trovo
Che caldo fa qua: fa caldo in questo bar


Coerentemente con il Devoto-Oli (sottolineatura mia):   
*qua*(2) avv. (radd. sint.) ~ ‘In questo luogo’: indica vicinanza a chi parla, ma è meno preciso di qui (vieni qua, vieni nei miei pressi; vieni qui, vieni in questo punto preciso)

Per esempio... se in un locale il posto dove sei seduta è proprio sotto la bocchetta dell'aria condizionata e dici "Che freddo fa qua!", un tuo commensale seduto all'altro capo del tavolo potrebbe dirti "Ma non è vero: qui fa caldo"

Il tuo commensale ha interpretato la tua frase come "in questo locale fa freddo!" e ti ha risposto che non fa freddo in tutto il locale...


----------



## jupa

E' solo una differenza sottile? O e' abbastanza importante?


----------



## Saoul

Personalmente non la sapevo neanche, quindi dal mio punto di vista mi verrebbe da dire che è una differenza minima, ma aspetta anche il parere degli altri... magari sono io che sono un po' "di legno".


----------



## Cnaeius

Saoul said:
			
		

> Personalmente non la sapevo neanche, quindi dal mio punto di vista mi verrebbe da dire che è una differenza minima, ma aspetta anche il parere degli altri... magari sono io che sono un po' "di legno".


 
Concordo con Frenko, ma non è questione d'essere di legno.  
Sono quelle sottili differenze di cui un madrelingua si serve magari senza nemmeno accorgersene, secondo me.


----------



## Frenko

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Sono quelle sottili differenze di cui un madrelingua si serve magari senza nemmeno accorgersene, secondo me.


Perfettamente d'accordo. 

Per continuare con l'esempio di prima, se la nostra amica avesse detto "Che caldo fa qui!" non avrebbe avuto la certezza che gli altri interpretassero la frase come "fa molto caldo dove sono seduta io"; lei stessa, anche fosse stata nativa, avrebbe potuto intendere "Che caldo fa qui" in questo locale o addirittura in questa nazione.

Che ne pensate?


Sul fatto che Saoul sia di legno o meno, però, aprirei un'altra discussione 
Ciao Saoul


----------



## Link

La differenza esiste, ma è così sottile da essere ininfluente. Lo confermano espressioni quali "qui e là" o "qua e là", entrambe invalse nell'uso con un significato pressoché identico.


----------



## ceci '79

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Sono quelle sottili differenze di cui un madrelingua si serve magari senza nemmeno accorgersene, secondo me.


 
Io no me ne servo proprio... ne' consciamente ne' inconsciamente!  
Secondo me, l'unica differenza e' che "qui" suona piu' elegante, mentre "qua" e' meno fine a causa della somiglianza con il verso dell'oca, ed e' per questo visto meno di buon'occhio (oltre a essere piu' colloquiale).

Ma forse e' una distinzione che non facciamo qui nel Modenese...


----------



## Manuel_M

Ma l'uso di *qui *e *qua* non e' anche una questione geografica, nel senso che *qua* si usa di più al sud? O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Concordo con Ceci, se una persona dice "qua" (soprattuto se parecchie volte nel giro di poche frasi), viene da pensare al verso dell'oca .... e mentalmente viene un mente un espressione di Totò (forse?) che faceva "quaqquaraqua". 

Non uccidetemi (a parole) se non ho azzeccato il riferimento.


----------



## moodywop

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Ma l'uso di *qui *e *qua* non e' anche una questione geografica, nel senso che *qua* se usa di più al sud? O mi sbaglio?


 
Manuel, probabilmente hai ragione. Io uso entrambe le forme. Tuttavia forse dalle mie parti c'è l'influenza del _cà _napoletano.

Esempio: _cà nisciun' è fesso _


----------



## jupa

C'e' la stessa differenza tra li' e la'?

scusatemi che non scrivo corretamente gli accenti...sto usando un computer di un amico e non riesco a scriverli.


----------



## Cnaeius

jupa said:
			
		

> C'e' la stessa differenza tra li' e la'?
> 
> scusatemi che non scrivo corretamente gli accenti...sto usando un computer di un amico e non riesco a scriverli.


 
La stessa che c'è tra qui e qua: cioè "lì" è un po' più vicino di "là", citando più o meno una frase già apparsa nel forum (vedi collegamenti sopra) e con cui sono d'accordo. 
Questo di regola, poi chiaramente l'uso che se ne fa apre a diversi pareri:
- chi non ci trova nessuna differenza
- chi vede la differenza e non la usa
- chi la vede e la usa

L'importante è sapere che c'è e che, se si vuole, si può usare. Personalmente ritengo che la differenza tra lì e là, nell'uso quotidiano, sia più marcata rispetto a qui e qua. Giusto per rendere grossolanamente l'idea, rappresentando con una distanza fittizia (reale o percepita) da una "persona":

"Persona" -> qui --> qua ---------------------> lì --------------> là


----------



## ceci '79

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Personalmente ritengo che la differenza tra lì e là, nell'uso quotidiano, sia più marcata rispetto a qui e qua.


 
Si', sono pienamente d'accordo con te.

Inoltre, direi che _li'_ sia spesso usato per inidcare un luogo lontano dal parlante ma vicino al suo interlocutore (_li' da te_ a Verona dove ti trovi tu - non qui a Modena dove sono io), mentre _la'_ si usa soprattutto per indicare una posizione lontana sia dal parlante sia dal suo interlocutore (_la' a Verona _- e non qui a Modena dove ci troviamo entrambi).


----------



## diddue

ceci '79 said:
			
		

> Io no me ne servo proprio... ne' consciamente ne' inconsciamente!
> Secondo me, l'unica differenza e' che "qui" suona piu' elegante, mentre "qua" e' meno fine a causa della somiglianza con il verso dell'oca, ed e' per questo visto meno di buon'occhio (oltre a essere piu' colloquiale).
> 
> Ma forse e' una distinzione che non facciamo qui nel Modenese...



Personalmente sento molto questa distinzione e non solo io, a Firenze usiamo molto anche *costì *(= precisamente  lì dove sei) , che non è più molto usato altrove.


----------



## stelllina

Ciao a tutti.... Qual'è la differenza tra qui, qua , li , la ????


----------



## lsp

Benvenuta, stelllina. Spiegazioni trovate qui, qua, lì e là (un po' in inglese però)


----------



## stelllina

Grazie... anche se rimane ancora un po' difficile capire le sfumature d'uso....


----------



## femmejolie

stelllina said:


> Ciao a tutti.... Qual_è la differenza tra qui, qua , lì , là ????


 
Innanzitutto, devi segnare l'accento su là e lì per distinguerli dai suoi omonimi li (art. det. masc. pl.) e la (art. det. femm. sing.)

Qui /qua - lì/là sono la stessa cosa (noi spagnoli usiamo i termini spagnoli corrispondenti a "qui /lì ed i sudamericani dicono "qua/ là")

Là /lì in francese sarebbe là in basso / laggiù


----------



## Cnaeius

femmejolie said:


> Innanzitutto, devi segnare l'accento su là e lì per distinguerli dai suoi omonimi li (art. det. masc. pl.) e la (art. det. femm. sing.)
> 
> Qui /qua - lì/là sono la stessa cosa (noi spagnoli usiamo i termini spagnoli corrispondenti a "qui /lì ed i sudamericani dicono "qua/ là")
> 
> Là /lì in francese sarebbe là in basso / laggiù


 
Se il significato di qui e qua è praticamente identico, anche se a voler fare i pignoli ci sono delle differenze (vedere gli ultimi collegamenti), quello di lì e là è proprio differente: se siamo in due a distanza di 10 metri e tu hai davanti a te una cosa io ti dirò "cosa c'è lì?" se invece siamo entrambi in un posto e guardiamo ad un posto distante da entrambi diremo "cosa c'è là?"


----------



## femmejolie

Cnaeius said:


> Se il significato di qui e qua è praticamente identico, anche se a voler fare i pignoli ci sono delle differenze (vedere gli ultimi collegamenti), quello di lì e là è proprio differente: se siamo in due a distanza di 10 metri e tu hai davanti a te una cosa io ti dirò "cosa c'è lì?" se invece siamo entrambi in un posto e guardiamo ad un posto distante da entrambi diremo "cosa c'è là?"


Sì, hai ragione, ma senza voler essere pignoli, io direi che, in pratica, lì e là si confondono nel parlato (io non vivo in Italia)
In inglese esistono soltanto 2 forme ed, in Spagna, nonostante ci sia la stessa espiegazione che tu hai fornito sull'uso di lì/là (lì->più vicino; là->più lontano), noi spagnoli in pratica non diferenziamo lì/là.

Il DRAE. dice che là indica un luogo meno circoscritto o determinato di lì.
(ad esempio, là in America, là in Russia), ma noi in pratica diciamo di più lì in America, lì in Russia (non so cosa dicono gli italiani)
Il RDAE. dice anche che là ammette certi gradi di comparazione che rifiutta "lì" (ad esempio, più in là, così in là. Queste forme comparative sì si usano in Spagna)

Io dicevo che lì/là in pratica si usano indistintamente per questo, e perché pensavo che se un italiano mostrasse a dito un oggetto a 40 m. potesse dire guarda lì al posto del convenzionale guarda là.

Un tempo si diceva guarda questo ragazzo qui /guarda quel ragazzo là.
Oggigiorno si dice soltanto guarda quel ragazzo, indipendentemente dalla distanza.


----------



## Cnaeius

femmejolie said:


> Sì, hai ragione, ma senza voler essere pignoli, io direi che, in pratica, lì e là si confondono nel parlato (io non vivo in Italia)
> In inglese esistono soltanto 2 forme ed, in Spagna, nonostante ci sia la stessa espiegazione che tu hai fornito sull'uso di lì/là (lì->più vicino; là->più lontano), noi spagnoli in pratica non diferenziamo lì/là.
> 
> Il DRAE. dice che là indica un luogo meno circoscritto o determinato di lì.
> (ad esempio, là in America, là in Russia), ma noi in pratica diciamo di più lì in America, lì in Russia (non so cosa dicono gli italiani)
> Il RDAE. dice anche che là ammette certi gradi di comparazione che rifiutta "lì" (ad esempio, più in là, così in là. Queste forme comparative sì si usano in Spagna)
> 
> Io dicevo che lì/là in pratica si usano indistintamente per questo, e perché pensavo che se un italiano mostrasse a dito un oggetto a 40 m. potesse dire guarda lì al posto del convenzionale guarda là.
> 
> Un tempo si diceva guarda quel ragazzo qui /guarda quel ragazzo là.
> Oggigiorno si dice soltanto guarda quel ragazzo, indipendentemente dalla distanza.


 
La differenza tra lì e là va oltre la mera distanza.
Se io chiamo mia mamma al telefono posso dirle "chi c'è lì?", anche se sono a 1000 km di distanza da lei. E facendo così le chiedo che persone si trovano più o meno _vicino_ a lei. Se le dicessi "mamma chi c'è là?" suppongo che le persone di cui parlo siano lontane _anche_ da mia mamma.
Se mi venisse incontro una persona con un serpente in mano gli direi "Ah! Cos'hai lì!" Se gli dicessi "cos'hai là?" potrebbe guardarsi intorno. Questo in italiano ovviamente


----------



## sabrinita85

Cnaeius said:


> La differenza tra lì e là va oltre la mera distanza.
> Se io chiamo mia mamma al telefono posso dirle "chi c'è lì?", anche se sono a 1000 km di distanza da lei. E facendo così le chiedo che persone si trovano più o meno _vicino_ a lei. Se le dicessi "mamma chi c'è là?" suppongo che le persone di cui parlo siano lontane _anche_ da mia mamma.
> Se mi venisse incontro una persona con un serpente in mano gli direi "Ah! Cos'hai lì!" Se gli dicessi "cos'hai là?" potrebbe guardarsi intorno. Questo in italiano ovviamente


Di norma dovrebbe essere così, ma nel parlato, si usa lì/là intercambiandoli indistintamente nelle varie frasi.
Io, per rifarmi al tuo esempio, dico a mia madre sia "chi c'è lì?" sia "chi c'è là?" e, nel caso di quest'ultima, mia madre non si guarderebbe attorno, ma capirebbe che io voglio sapere chi c'è in quella, che so, stanza.


----------



## Verboso

"qui" e "qua" sono così simili che qualsiasi parlante italiano stenta a indicarne la differenziazione. Ciò non significa che la differenza non ci sia, ma è minuscola e non ragionata.
La differenza sta nel fatto che "qui" implica un indicazione più precisa o un'estensione minore, mentre "qua" è più generico ed indica un'estensione maggiore.
Ma ripeto che è una sfumatura minuscola, un vezzo linguistico, nessuno potrebbe contestare la scelta dell'una o dell'altra forma.


----------



## arirossa

diddue said:


> Personalmente sento molto questa distinzione e non solo io, a Firenze usiamo molto anche *costì *(= precisamente  lì dove sei) , che non è più molto usato altrove.



Già, io l'ho sentito dire solo a Bigazzi in TV.
E tutto questo discorso mi ricorda mio padre, che si era fissato a voler insegnare a mia madre anche l'uso di "codesto". Un tempo non esistevano solo "questo"e "quello", ma "questo, codesto e quello". Se dici "codesto" ora (ma anche trent'anni fa), oltre che non capirti, ti ridono anche dietro. (Io non l'ho mai detto, specifico!  )


----------



## Cnaeius

sabrinita85 said:


> Di norma dovrebbe essere così, ma nel parlato, si usa lì/là intercambiandoli indistintamente nelle varie frasi.
> Io, per rifarmi al tuo esempio, dico a mia madre sia "chi c'è lì?" sia "chi c'è là?" e, nel caso di quest'ultima, mia madre non si guarderebbe attorno, ma capirebbe che io voglio sapere chi c'è in quella, che so, stanza.


 
Beh, io no, e nemmeno mia mamma si guarderebbe attorno se è una cosa ovvia però le suonerebbe strano all'orecchio. E se sei a due metri davanti a tua mamma, lei ti guarda e ha qualcosa tra le mani, le dici "cos'hai là?". E se vedi un bel tipo passare ad una considerevole distanza, non dici all'amica che hai di fianco facendole un cenno "Ehi guarda là che figo!"? Se ti passa quasi davanti al naso non dirai invece senza che ti senta "guarda lì che figo!"? E se ti si presenta davanti lo conosci e vuoi scherzare con lui rivolgendogli la parola dirai invece " guarda qui/qua che bel figo!" .
Dire che lì/là si intercambiano indistintamente mi pare una semplificazione che non rispecchia la realtà. 
Se non ti ritrovi in nessuno degli esempi sopra e nel precendente post allora vuol dire che parliamo (e sentiamo parlare) proprio due lingue diverse.. C'è di peggio nella vita
Su qui e qua invece siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## femmejolie

arirossa said:


> Già, io l'ho sentito dire solo a Bigazzi in TV.
> E tutto questo discorso mi ricorda mio padre, che si era fissato a voler insegnare a mia madre anche l'uso di "codesto". Un tempo non esistevano solo "questo"e "quello", ma "questo, codesto e quello". Se dici "codesto" ora (ma anche trent'anni fa), oltre che non capirti, ti ridono anche dietro. (Io non l'ho mai detto, specifico!  )


Che antico! Neanche la mia profesoressa, che è di Prato, lo dice (sì dice, invece, he hosa... e le scappa spesso l'acca aspirata)
Costì l'ho visto nei libri di grammatica antichi.
Ricordo aver letto in un libro di grammatica costui/costei/costoro   
Nemmeno la mia profesoressa dice codesto/a (che è tipicamente toscano, non so se sparito nel parlato)


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Cnaeius said:


> Se non ti ritrovi in nessuno degli esempi sopra e nel precendente post allora vuol dire che parliamo (e sentiamo parlare) proprio due lingue diverse.. C'è di peggio nella vita
> Su qui e qua invece siamo tutti d'accordo.


Dopo aver letto tutti i vari esempi trovo personalmente che qui/qua e lì/là siano nella mia esperienza perfettamente intercambiabili, semmai è una questione di sonorità/vicinanza con le altre parole...
Quindi la domanda che mi pongo è: che ling stoj parland?


----------



## femmejolie

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Dopo aver letto tutti i vari esempi trovo personalmente che qui/qua e lì/là siano nella mia esperienza perfettamente intercambiabili, semmai è una questione di sonorità/vicinanza con le altre parole...
> Quindi la domanda che mi pongo è: che ling stoj parland?


Concordo, io non vivo in Italia, ma per quanto ho visto e sentito nei film, libri di grammatica, parlando con gli italiani, mi sembra che siano intercambiabili(mi pare anche che al Sud si usi di più "qua"e "là")


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Concordo, io non vivo in Italia, ma per quanto ho visto e sentito nei film, libri di grammatica, parlando con gli italiani, mi sembra che sono intercambiabili.(mi pare anche che al Sud si usi di più "qua"e "là")



Vorrei sfatare questa convinzione (basata non so su cosa) riproposta anche da qualcun altro nel thread contiguo a questo che al sud si usino di più "qua" e "là". Io da buon meridionale vi dico che 'sta cosa mi pare assolutamente falsa. D'altronde i 2 termini delle coppie qui/qua e lì/là non sono identici e quindi non intercambiabili in ogni situazione.
Vi citerò una fonte autorevole in merito, ovvero Luca Serianni nella sua Grammatica della Lingua Italiana, che scrive:
"Pur essendo per gran parte equivalenti, _lì _e _là_ e _qui_ e _qua _non sono sempre intercambiabili._ Lì_ e _qui _sono usati di preferenza per un luogo puntuale, definito con precisione, mentre _là _e _qua_ indicano un luogo come area, senza determinazione precisa. L'opposizione 'puntualità/arealità', pur non emergendo sempre con nettezza, appare evidente nelle costruzioni con preposizione. Diremo infatti _di là dal fiume_ (riferimento a un'area indefinita oltre il fiume), ma _passare di lì _(riferimento a un luogo preciso; nel caso di _passare di là_ si avverte invece una maggiore indeterminatezza)"
Fine citazione. Beh, questo è quanto. Traete voi le vostre conclusioni.


----------



## diddue

arirossa said:


> Già, io l'ho sentito dire solo a Bigazzi in TV.
> E tutto questo discorso mi ricorda mio padre, che si era fissato a voler insegnare a mia madre anche l'uso di "codesto". Un tempo non esistevano solo "questo"e "quello", ma "questo, codesto e quello". Se dici "codesto" ora (ma anche trent'anni fa), oltre che non capirti, ti ridono anche dietro. (Io non l'ho mai detto, specifico!  )



Io invece lo uso anche nel linguaggio parlato, può dare un tocco di colore, lo ammetto , ma non mi suona così risibile.
Non sono nemmeno una mummia polverosa.


----------



## rocamadour

diddue said:


> Io invece lo uso anche nel linguaggio parlato, può dare un tocco di colore, lo ammetto , ma non mi suona così risibile.
> Non sono nemmeno una mummia polverosa.


 
Beh, io vado a Firenze abbastanza spesso e in effetti mi sembra che si usi piuttosto diffusamente. E devo dire che mi piace, arricchisce il linguaggio. Mio figlio (che ha undici anni) da quando qualche anno fa ne ha imparato l'uso a scuola ogni tanto si diverte a usarlo, ma qui "al nord" suona un po' strano...


----------



## arirossa

rocamadour said:


> Mio figlio (che ha undici anni) da quando qualche anno fa ne ha imparato l'uso a scuola ogni tanto si diverte a usarlo, ma qui "al nord" suona un po' strano...


Non credo che si tratti di mummie polverose o simili   ma che sia una questione strettamente locale. Suona un po' strano al nord, come dici tu, ma suona molto strano anche a Roma e sicuramente più a sud. Dato che l'unico fiorentino DOC che sento parlare è Bigazzi, *io* l'ho sentita solo da lui (poi, leggerla è un'altra cosa, su vecchi testi senz'altro).


----------



## stelllina

Grazie a tutti per tutte queste risposte....


----------



## claudine2006

Manuel_M said:


> Ma l'uso di *qui *e *qua* non e' anche una questione geografica, nel senso che *qua* si usa di più al sud? O mi sbaglio?


 


moodywop said:


> Manuel, probabilmente hai ragione. Io uso entrambe le forme. Tuttavia forse dalle mie parti c'è l'influenza del _cà _napoletano.
> 
> Esempio: _cà nisciun' è fesso _


Non saprei, io uso di più la forma qui.


----------



## boblibero

cari amici mettiamo gli accenti la dove devono andare:

se la parola è sicura nella sua pronuncia l'accento non deve essere messo quindi "li o la" e non "lì o là", mentre va bene "quì o quà" poiché uno straniero che conosce poco la nostra lingua potrebbe farsi sfuggire un "qùi o qùa".

Detto questo credo che "la" e "quà" siano da intendersi gli equivalenti di laggiù e quaggiù (un po' più bruttini nell'uso comune) ed effettivamente si usano per dare una indicazione del luogo più ampia come qualcuno ha indicato, mentre quì e li indicano l'area ristretta intorno al posto in cui uno si trova e non già l'intero ambiente in cui si può muovere. 
esempio "la casa è calda ma quì fa un po freddino" (potrebbe essere "mi fa un po' freddino").

Ciao e buone feste a tutti


----------



## MOMO2

adritabares said:


> Erano due professoresse al bar dell'università, io non ho saputo cosa dire, dopo hanno aggiunto: "sì, qui fa caldo perché in aula.......", ma io a questo punto tremavo come una foglia, e non ho potuto dire nulla.
> 
> Ora sono molto più tranquilla, anzi penso di oggi domandare o chiedere una spiegazione...
> Grazie mille
> Adriana


 
Ciao Adritabares.
Ti ribadisco ciò che ti hanno detto già altri: qui e qua sono intercambiabili.
E ti correggo la tua ultima frase:

... anzi, oggi ho intenzione di chiedere una spiegazione /
... anzi: oggi intendo chiedere una spiegazione / 
... anzi: oggi chiederò una spiegazione.

"Pensar" in questo senso va tradotto come "avere intenzione di / intendere".

In italiano si chiede una spiegazione, non si domanda una spiegazione 

La posizione dell'"oggi" è assolutamente non italiana. 

Spesso in italiano si usa la virgola (,) al posto dei due punti ). Ti ho messo gli esempi in entrambi i modi.

Spero ti sia utile.
Momodos


----------



## stella_maris_74

boblibero said:


> cari amici mettiamo gli accenti la dove devono andare:
> 
> se la parola è sicura nella sua pronuncia l'accento non deve essere messo quindi "li o la" e non "lì o là", mentre va bene "quì o quà" poiché uno straniero che conosce poco la nostra lingua potrebbe farsi sfuggire un "qùi o qùa".



Mi spiace, ma queste indicazioni sono errate e rischiano di trarre in errore gli studenti della nostra lingua.

Per comodità e stringatezza riporto quanto spiegato su Wikipedia alla voce
Accento grafico.


> L'accento grafico è *obbligatorio*:
> 
> 
> su tutte parole con più grafemi vocalici il cui l'accento tonico cade sull'ultima vocale in fin di parola. Rientrano in questa classe sia le parole plurisillabiche con accento sull'ultima vocale[1] come _città, perché, cioè, bensì però, Perù_, sia i monosillabi come _piè, più, può_, ma anche come _ciò, già, giù_ dove uno dei due grafemi vocalici è puramente diacritico. *Fanno apparente eccezione solo qua e qui, che non vogliono mai l'accento*.[2]
> su determinati monosillabi con valore distintivo: _dà, dì, ché, è, *là*, *lì*, né, sé, sì, tè_;





> Su *qui* e su *qua* l'accento non va, in quanto hanno un unico significato.
> Su *lì* e su *là* va l'accento altrimenti si confondono col pronome *li* (*li* ho presi, *li* ho visti) e l'articolo *la*.



Indicazioni confermate da qualsiasi grammatica della lingua italiana


----------



## shinu

Aggiungo my own two cents, anche se il thread è vecchio, perchè mi sembra che nessuno l'abbia detto. A quanto mi hanno insegnato a scuola:

*Qui e qua:* luogo vicino a *chi parla*
*Lì e là:* luogo lontano da* chi parla*

*Qui e lì:* luogo vicino a *chi ascolta*
*Qua e là:* luogo lontano da *chi ascolta*.

Perciò
*Qui:* vicino sia a chi parla che a chi ascolta
*Qua:* vicino a chi parla, lontano da chi ascolta (esempio: "portami di qua il telecomando" se l'altra persona è in un'altra stanza)
*Lì:* lontano da chi parla ma vicino a chi ascolta (es. Lì da te)
*Là:* lontano sia da chi parla che da chi ascolta

Poi sono sottigliezze spesso ignote ai più, specie per quanto riguarda qui e qua (usati praticamente indifferentemente), però è bene saperlo.


----------



## azaly87

Buongiorno a tutti,
vorrei dare il mio contributo in merito a questa discussione. E' esattamente come ha detto Frenko. A suo tempo anch'io mi ero posta la domanda:"ma esattamente che differenza c'è tra lì e là" con un amico e mi ero convinta fosse un problema di distanza. La mia idea era che "là" fosse un punto più lontano dal parlante mentre "lì" sempre lontano ma relativamente più vicino. Fortunatamente le grammatiche vengono in soccorso della lingua laddove l'uso parlato non chiarifichi la differenza. Dunque, cominciamo con la prima differenza: qua/là e qui/lì. In questo caso si tratta effettivamente di distanza. Qui e qua definiscono l'indicazione di qualcosa o che si trova vicina al parlante mentre lì e la qualcosa che si trova lontano. Detto questo qui e lì identificano l'indicazione di un punto preciso. Se ci si pensa in effetti il gesto di indicare qualcosa è solitamente accompagnato da "qui o lì". "Dove hai messo il cappotto?" "Lì sulla sedia" (lontano dal parlante ma luogo ben definito) / "Dove sono le mie scarpe?" "Qui vicino al tappeto" (vicino al parlante e sempre luogo ben definito). Qua e là identificano l'indicazione di un punto non ben definito. "E le chiavi?" "Sono là da qualche parte" / "Mario non era con te?" "Sì è qua attorno". Questa è la spiegazione che le grammatiche forniscono in materia e che, personalmente, trovo semplice e chiarificante. A tutti coloro che possano nutrire dei dubbi in merito ricordo che un conto è la regola e un conto è poi l'uso nell'italiano. Mi spiego. Nonostante questa sia la regola prima di pormi questo dubbio sono sicura di aver usato innumerevoli volte questi avverbi in maniera scorretta grammaticalmente perchè semplicemente non ci si pensa. Nell'uso parlato soprattutto credo siano diventati quasi intercambiabili. Io sfido chiunque a chiedere ad un italiano medio quale  sia la differenza tra questi avverbi ed ottenere la risposta delle grammatiche. In Italia poi dove per un parlante è difficile distinguere una regola da un regionalismo le cose sono anche più complesse. E'normale pensare:"dalle mie parti si dice così, in altre zone forse no". Mi sono sentita di dare il mio contributo visto che, Frenko a parte che è stato preciso, ho notato una gran confusione di pareri in merito ed essendo questo un forum linguistico sarebbe il caso di fornire alle persone straniere una risposta chiara e basata su una fonte grammaticale piuttosto che un "mah, secondo me potrebbe essere così". Se si vuole aiutare e contribuire in questa materia la cosa migliore è fare come Frenko, citare la regola. Dire "secondo me" o "dalle mie parti" non è accettabile. So che è un commento un po'rigido ma sono una di quelle persone che a domanda vuole una risposta concreta e certa, la sicurezza della regola non un parere insomma.


----------

